# Listowanie procesów wszystkich użytkowników

## Kitsibas

Witam,

Interesuje mnie wyświetlenie listy procesów wszystkich użytkowników. Dotychczas na innych dystrybucjach działała komenda 'ps aux' - gdzie parametr 'a' powodował wyświetlenie procesów wszystkich userów. Obecnie na Gentoo komenda działa poprawnie tylko na koncie root. Czy jest możliwe odblokowanie tego dla zwykłego użytkownika? Dodam że sudo nie jest dla mnie rozwiązaniem.

Pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Toc pewnie masz grsecurity, zrob sobie grupe, ktora moze ogarniac /proc i dodaj sie do niej, zobaczysz wszystkie procesy.

----------

## Kitsibas

Rozumiem że muszę przekompilować jądro i dodać do niego CONFIG_GRKERNSEC_PROC_GID - a potem stworzyć odpowiednią grupę? innej możliwości nie ma?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrezygnuj z grsecurity jak Ci przeszkadza?

----------

